# Forderungen der Nexnet mbH (viel Text)



## derschreier (23 August 2004)

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Heute hat meine Freundin, die mit mir im gleichen Haushalt wohnt, eine Mitteilung vom Gerichtsvollzieher im Briefkasten gefunden. Der Inhalt ist in etwa der, daß der Gläubiger „Nexnet mbH“ (Telekommunikationsdienste – einschlägig bekannt, scheinbar sind mehrere Verfahren gegen diese Firma anhängig) einen vollstreckbaren Schuldtitel übergeben hat....und eine Vollstreckung beauftragt hat. Da er heute niemanden angetroffen hat, wird er am morgigen Tage wieder vorsprechen...danach richterlicher Beschluss...öffnen mit Handwerker, etc... (ist ein Standardvordruck). Der Betrag beläuft sich auf ca. 1100,- EURO.

Meine Freundin hat nie einen Vertrag mit dieser Firma abgeschlossen, sie hatte noch nie einen eigenen Telefonanschluss (Handy ausgenommen) - diese lief immer über mich. Sie ist lediglich AOL-User (läuft über meinen PC und meinen Telefonanschluss) Sie bzw. wir erhielten niemals eine Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid etc. von dieser Firma.

Vor einem Jahr gab es einen ähnlichen Vorgang: Das Inkassobüro Orkas in Mainz wollte auf Grund einer Forderung einer „TELIX AG“ 680,- EURO einfordern. Aufgrund dieser „letzten Zahlungsaufforderung“ schrieb sie, daß sie nie einen Vertrag mit dieser Firma abgeschlossen hat, eine Rechnung erhalten hat, nie selbst einen eigenen Telefonanschluss besessen hat...  Als Antwort kam, daß eine Forderung gegen einen Person mit dem gleichen Namen besteht, die in der gleichen Stadt aber in ganz anderen Straße wohnt. Falls es diese namensgleiche Person jemals gab, scheint sie nun unbekannt verzogen zu sein und die Brüder haben ihre Adresse vom Einwohnermeldeamt. Auf ihr Einschreiben an Orkas, in dem dieser Sachverhalt dargelegt wurde gab es nie wieder eine Antwort.

Im jetzt aktuellen Fall scheint es aber recht ernst zu sein, da der Gerichtsvollzieher bereits vor der Tür stand. Ein Anruf beim Gerichtsvollzieher ergab, daß die Forderung von einer Kanzlei „W&W“ (ehemals Seiler und Partner) in Mannheim erhoben werden. Eine Internet-Recherche über diese Kanzlei ergab, daß es sich dabei auch um äußerst windige Brüder zu handeln scheint, die im Bereich der Telekommunikation häufig mit ungerechtfertigten Forderungen auftreten. Dem Gerichtsvollzieher wurde telefonisch mitgeteilt, daß hier möglicherweise wieder eine Verwechslung wegen Namensgleichheit vorliegt und niemals Forderungen gegen sie/uns erhoben wurden. Er gab sich am Telefon mit dieser Aussage zufrieden und wollte die Kanzlei in Mannheim darüber informieren. Seinen Besuch am morgigen Tage hat er damit auch vorerst abgesagt.

Wie verhält man sie in diesem Falle weiter? Wir haben außer des oben beschriebenen Bescheides vom Gerichtsvollzieher überhaupt kein Schriftstück – wir haben nichts in der Hand, dem wir widersprechen könnten! 
Besteht auf Grund der oben geschilderten Konfiguration (kein eigener Telefonanschluss) technisch überhaupt die Möglichkeit, daß Kosten anfallen könnten?

Gruß


Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2004)

derschreier schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben außer des oben beschriebenen Bescheides vom
> Gerichtsvollzieher überhaupt kein Schriftstück



ohne vorherigen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid , ohne Urteil?  seeeeeeehr merkwürdig ...
da würd ich doch mal beim zuständigen Amts- oder Landgericht anfragen , was es damit auf sich hat 
da muß ja ein Vorgang existieren, ohne Titel (vom Gericht!!!) macht ein GV gar nichts....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> derschreier schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der wird schon einen Titel haben, versucht den aber gegen die falsche Person zu vollstrecken. Solche Verwechslungen kommen alle Augenblick 'mal vor. Das Gericht muss ja aber wissen, gegen wen es einen Bescheid erlassen hat.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (23 August 2004)

Nachtrag: humorig geschilderter Ablauf einer Verwechslung: http://www.pickelfrei.de/

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gericht muss ja aber wissen, gegen wen es einen Bescheid erlassen hat.
> 
> M. Boettcher



Deswegen ja auch meine Empfehlung sich ans zuständige Gericht zu wenden 

cp


----------



## Dino (23 August 2004)

Denken wir mal, dass es sich in dem Fall tatsächlich um eine Verwechslung wegen Namensgleichheit handelt. Dieser Fakt wäre dann der eigentliche Kern dieses Threads. Solche Stories geisterten schon mal durch die Presse. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das kein Spaß für die Betroffenen.
Der GV wird auf jeden Fall nicht ohne eine Grundlage durch das AG tätig geworden sein. Und daher würde ich genau an der Stelle einmal direkt nachhaken. Auf keinen Fall aber würde ich die Sache erstmal auf sich beruhen lassen. Der GV steht schneller wieder vor der Tür als man denkt - spätestens dann, wenn der "Gläubiger" den Einwand (vielleicht sogar ohne weitere Prüfung - scheint immer wieder gern genommen zu sein) nicht anerkennt.
Ich würde auch den GV noch einmal intensiver löchern bzgl. der Möglichkeiten in der Sache.


----------



## Heiko (23 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: humorig geschilderter Ablauf einer Verwechslung: http://www.pickelfrei.de/


Und wieder ne Pfütze wegzuwischen...


----------



## Interessierter Leser (23 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: humorig geschilderter Ablauf einer Verwechslung: http://www.pickelfrei.de/
> 
> M. Boettcher



arghhhhhhhhhhhhh

sagenhaft, danke


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.pickelfrei.de/
> 
> M. Boettcher



Ein echt freundlicher Morgen, habe prompt die übliche Kaffeerunde im Kreise meiner Mitstreiter versäumt - aber gerne doch!

Wünsche allen hier einen verwechslungsarmen und humorigen Tag!


Euer Redu!


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2004)

@pickelfrei - man bräuchte hier fast eine Rubrik "Poesiealbum", in die die Moderatoren solche highlights (nach eigenem Ermessen) verschieben/kopieren dürfen. Das würde vielleicht auch das Aggressionspotential senken... (meines z.B.) 
ciii


----------



## KatzenHai (24 August 2004)

Der zuständige Rechtspfleger vom Vollstreckungsgericht hilft weiter - der kann die bisherigen Zustellungen nachvollziehen, die ja wohl an eine andere Anschrift gingen, oder?
Wenn die natürlich auch bei der Freundin eingingen, und die sich nicht gewehrt hatte - Pech!
Falls der Rechtspfleger nicht helfen will/kann - ab zum Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2004)

*....nexnet*

habe auch diverse schlechte erfahrungen mit o.g. firma gemacht.
trotz bezahlter internet by call rechnung,wollen die immer mehr kohle und haben nun sogar einen anwalt eingeschaltet.
eine echte ......,vor der dringend gewarnt werden muss!!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Counselor (5 September 2004)

Die Nexnet betreibt idR Inkasso ohne Erlaubnis. Allerdings hat die Nexnet mehrere Vertragsmodelle. Daher wäre es interessant, wenn ihr posten würdet, für welchen Carrier Nexnet Forderungen beitreibt. Bei DTMS ist es zB eindeutig, daß Nexnet weder das Forderungsausfallrisiko übernimmt, noch den Nennwert der Forderung an DTMS kreditiert.

Das führt letztlich wegen Verstoßes gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot dazu, daß Nexnet keine Ansprüche gegen Kunden der DTMS erwerben kann.


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nexnet betreibt idR Inkasso ohne Erlaubnis.


MEn kann das zwischenzeitlich bezweifelt werden. Nach den vehementen Bugschüssen des "Der Jurist" in eigener Sache und einiger anderer kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich Nexnet diesen Fehler tatsächlich erlaubt. Ich selbst habe bereits im vergangenen Februar den deutschen Geschäftsführer und die Rechtsabteilung der BT dahingehend sensiblisiert und von dort kam keine abweichende Rückmeldung.


----------



## Counselor (5 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das steht mehr außer Zweifel denn je. Siehe PN. Da gibt es regelrechte Abgründe, die Nexnet und die Carrier bisher ignorieren. Ich würde es Kundenverarschung nennen. Bei der Ignite BT hakt es an drei Punkten:

1) die Abtretung ist mit der auflösenden Bedingung verknüpft, daß Nexnet den Kaufpreis der Forderung überhaupt auskehrt (-> _keine Versicherungsfunktion_)
2) Das Zahlungsziel beträgt 28 Tage ab Rechnungsstellung des Kaufpreises durch BT Ignite (-> _keine Kreditfunktion_)
3) Das Forderungsausfallrisiko verbleibt bis 14 Tage nach der zweiten Mahnung durch Nexnet bei der BT Ignite.

Punkte 1) und 2) zeigen mE auch, daß die Forderung bis zur Kaufpreiszahlung durch Nexnet (die ungewiß ist) im wirtschaftlichen Besitz der BT Ignite bleibt. Alle Maßnahmen, die Nexnet bis dahin durchführt, dürften erlaubnispflichtiges _Treuhandinkasso_ sein.

Zum Factoring:
http://www.tu-berlin.de/~ifr1/hrt25.htm


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2004)

"OK", werde nachhaken.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 September 2004)

Vielleicht hilft *DAS* ja weiter:

_·· 07. September 2004
*Missbrauch mit dem Namen NEXNET GmbH*
Berlin, 07. 09. 2004 Die NEXNET GmbH, bekannt als Abrechnungsdienstleister der alternativen Telekommunikationsanbieter, stellt Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt. 
In den letzten Tagen wurden missbräuchlich Rechnungen im Namen der NEXNET GmbH 
in Höhe von ca.1.500 € versendet. 
Aufgrund einiger Rückfragen von Betroffenen im NEXNET Call Center wurden diese Fälle bekannt und daraufhin zur Anzeige gebracht. 
Sollten Betroffene eine Rechnung der NEXNET GmbH erhalten, wird angeraten, über die telefonische Hotline – die auf authentischen Schreiben immer angegeben wird – den tatsächlichen Bestand offener Beträge prüfen zu lassen. _

*tariftip.de* meldet dazu:
_*07.09.04,  Falsche Telefon-Abrechnungen im Umlauf* 
Die NEXNET GmbH, bekannt als Abrechnungsdienstleister der alternativen Telekommunikationsanbieter, stellt Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt. In den letzten Tagen wurden missbräuchlich Rechnungen im Namen der NEXNET GmbH in Höhe von ca.1.500 Euro versendet. Aufgrund einiger Rückfragen von Betroffenen im Call Center von NEXNET wurden diese Fälle bekannt und daraufhin zur Anzeige gebracht.
Sollten Betroffene eine Rechnung der NEXNET GmbH erhalten, wird angeraten, über die telefonische Hotline unter 0800-0639638 den tatsächlichen Bestand offener Beträge prüfen zu lassen. (ms)_

MfG


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott!

*teltarif.de*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw42/s15111.html berichtet: 



> *Nexnet: Name wird auf Telefonrechnungen missbraucht
> Verbraucherzentrale Saarland warnt vor falschen Forderungen*
> 12.10.2004
> 09:51
> ...



Leider gibt es weder bei *nexnet*http://www.nexnet.de/aktuell.htm#presse selbst noch bei der *VZ Saarland*http://www.vz-saar.de/ bislang nähere Informationen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Oktober 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Leider gibt es weder bei *nexnet*http://www.nexnet.de/aktuell.htm#presse selbst noch bei der *VZ Saarland*http://www.vz-saar.de/ bislang nähere Informationen.



Nexnet bestätigt das, was sollte da noch Näheres berichtet werden? Die Urheber 
sind offensichtlich noch nicht ermittelt 



> ·· 07. September 2004
> Missbrauch mit dem Namen NEXNET GmbH
> 
> Berlin, 07. 09. 2004 Die NEXNET GmbH, bekannt als Abrechnungsdienstleister der alternativen Telekommunikationsanbieter, stellt Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt.
> ...



cp


----------

